# [mail] & administration de serveur

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Je viens d'essayer l'envoie de mail (mail ou mailx) sous gentoo... Je n'ai pas encore tout compris ... enfin si mais corriger moi si je me trompe : 

- mailx/mail envoye le mail à POSTFIX

- postfix transmet le mail (par défaut, il utilise le smtp du domaine situé à droite du AT de l'adresse mail)

- j'ai donc reconfiguré postfix pour qu'il envoye le mail via le smtp de mon FAI

- après, le mail aurait du partir mais j'ai encore du changer un truc dans la config de postfix (mon domaine n'étant, visiblement, pas bien configuré .. le mail était refusé par le SMTP de mon FAI)

- j'ai donc remodifié la config pour prendre en compte mon nom de domaine

- tout nouveau mail est donc correctement envoyé sur mon adresse gmail  :Smile: 

Question:

mon domaine = A.B.org

le pc (serveur) = LOOP.A.B.ORG

J'envoye un mail de ROOT@LOOP => Gmail et je récupère, comme destinataire, ROOT@A.B.ORG et non ROOT@LOOP.A.B.ORG

- est-ce normal que le "loop" du nom de domaine ai disparu ??? (je me suis dis que c'est une histoire de DNS ... LOOP étant un truc "wildcard" machin chose ... il l'a viré vu que c'est pas vraiment un nom de domaine)

- comment puis-je faire pour conserver le "loop" comme préfixe à mon domaine A.B.ORG ? Devrais-je héberger un DNS sur mon serveur (qui pourra faire passer le "loop" pour un vrai nom de domaine et pas un wildcard machin chose ...) ?

D'autre question:

postfix avait déjà utilisé (sans plus ... je l'avais juste démarré  :Very Happy: ) et, via les logs, je me suis appercu qu'il y avait plein (plusieurs centaine à mon avis) de mail qui était resté coincé ... Tout ces mails proviennent de certain daemon ayant rencontré des problèmes.

- a qui les mails (provenant d'une erreur) sont-il envoyé ? (je présume que c'est à ROOT sur la machine ...)

- comment faire pour que les mails du ROOT (bloqué sur la machine ...) soit renvoyé sur mon compte gmail ? (oui, si je ne vais pas voir les mails sur la machine, je verrais pas les erreurs ce qui est très mal pensé actuellement) ?

Hum, je pense que c'est tout pour le moment  :Smile: 

Grace à tout cela, j'aimerais que ma boite gmail soit avertie dès qu'un souci se fait entendre ...

Au passage, existe t'il des scripts/application existante permettant de monitorer des ressources, processus et autre et étant disponible via le portage ? (dans le cas contraire, je devrais faire mes propres scripts shell).

Merci pour les futures infos   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

Salut loopx,

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'envoye un mail de ROOT@LOOP => Gmail et je récupère, comme destinataire, ROOT@A.B.ORG et non ROOT@LOOP.A.B.ORG
> 
> - est-ce normal que le "loop" du nom de domaine ai disparu ??? (je me suis dis que c'est une histoire de DNS ... LOOP étant un truc "wildcard" machin chose ... il l'a viré vu que c'est pas vraiment un nom de domaine)
> ...

 

C'est le paramètre myorigin qui controle ca dans le main.cf de Postfix. Là je suppose qu'il doit être qqchose du genre myorigin = $mydomain, il faut le changer en myorigin = $myhostname en admettant que ton myhostname soit bien LOOP.A.B.ORG  

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autre question:
> 
> postfix avait déjà utilisé (sans plus ... je l'avais juste démarré ) et, via les logs, je me suis appercu qu'il y avait plein (plusieurs centaine à mon avis) de mail qui était resté coincé ... Tout ces mails proviennent de certain daemon ayant rencontré des problèmes.
> ...

 

Ceci est géré par les alias qui sont stockés dans /etc/mail/aliases

Modifie la ligne root: de ce fichier pour qu'elle ressemble à cela :

root:          toncompte@gmail.com

ensuite tu as une commande postalias qui recrée la base de données d'alias :

```
postalias /etc/mail/aliases
```

Cela créera (ou recréara) le fichier /etc/mail/aliases.db

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## babykart

ce lien pour quelques exemples de configuration postfix: http://postfix.traduc.org/index.php/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html

----------

## loopx

cool, merci pour les info  :Smile: 

Je changerais l'adresse du root tantot.

Concernant postfix, j'ai du modifier (dans main.cf) :

- relay (pour préciser le smtp de mon FAI)

- domain (parce que mon domaine est, semble t'il, mal configuré) 

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment ca se fait que mon domaine est mal configuré alors que dans /etc/conf.d/domaine, il est bien configuré sur A.B.ORG et que donc, le nom de la machine sur ce domaine est LOOP.A.B.ORG ...

Enfin, je regarderais ca tantot si j'ai le temps

----------

## Uggy

Je pense qu'on y verrais un peu plus clair avec un "postconf -n"

Acessoirement les logs d'envoi.

Qui te dit que ton domaine est "mal configuré" ? Peux tu donner le log ?

----------

## loopx

```
serveur loopx # postconf -n

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/html

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

myhostname = loop.A.B.org

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.6-r2/readme

relayhost = smtp.scarlet.be

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## babykart

je dirai de modifier cela dans l'immédiat:

```
mydomain = A.B.ORG

myorigin = $mydomain

# []: postfix ne vérifie pas MX

relayhost = [smtp.scarlet.be]

```

[EDIT]vérifie le résultat des commandes

```
# hostname

loop

# hostname --fqdn

loop.A.B.ORG
```

sinon modifie le fichier /etc/hosts pour forcer tout ça...

[/EDIT]

----------

## Uggy

Avec

myhostname = loop.A.B.org

un mail envoyé du user toto

echo atatatat | mail user@example.org

donne:

May  6 00:45:02 central postfix/qmgr[7043]: 364CD16F507: from=<toto@loop.A.B.org>, size=288, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

donc le "loop" est bien conservé.

Si tu n'as pas ce comportement avec le main.cf qui a généré ton "postconf -n" c'est qu'il y a un truc zarbi.

- Comment as tu soumis le mail ?

- Donne les logs du message

----------

## loopx

 :Surprised: 

désolé, j'ai pas su aller modifier cela ... j'ai pas eu le temps (plus le temps de rien foutre depuis que je boss ....)   :Laughing: 

Dans les logs, j'avais bien le root@loop.A.B.org  ... mais dans gmail, quand je regarde, c'est la meme adresse mais sans le loop ... 

Je retesterais, ptet ma config qui est un peu foireuse; j'en ai essayé plusieurs.

Je vous tiens au courant   :Wink: 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## antoine_

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au passage, existe t'il des scripts/application existante permettant de monitorer des ressources, processus et autre et étant disponible via le portage ? (dans le cas contraire, je devrais faire mes propres scripts shell).
> 
> 

 

Concernant le monitoring, je suis en train de mettre en place Ganglia, qui permet de récupérer des statistiques de tes serveurs et de les remonter à un serveur central afin de te tracer des graphes pour observer l'activité. Là où il est très pratique, c'est qu'il permet de monitorer à peu près n'importe quelle métrique. Du moment que tu sais faire afficher une valeur sur ta console, tu peux l'intégrer à Ganglia. Donc si par exemple tu sais faire afficher le nombre de mails en file d'attente, tu peux faire tracer le graphe approprié.

Une autre force de Ganglia est d'être capable de monitorer des grilles de plusieurs milliers de noeuds. Ca marche également sur un seul serveur :o) Peut-être que c'est le marteau-pilon pour écraser une noisette ?

Ganglia est une surcouche à RRDTool qui est la référence poru stocker des statistiques. Un autre outil qui utilise RRDTool est Cacti. Je crois qu'il y a même un tutoriel sur le wiki Gentoo francophone.

Si tu veux par exemple avoir des alertes sur certains évènements et ce genre de choses, regarde du côté de Nagios qui est la référence open source pour ça.

Tout ça se trouve dans Portage.

Si tu veux plus d'infos sur Ganglia je peux t'en fournir. Je n'ai jamais mis en place les autres.

----------

## loopx

Oui, j'ai pensé a Nagios aussi ^^

mais bon, j'ai pas vraiment le temps pour le moment  :Sad: 

----------

